# Convert from Kayaks/ what’s your setup?



## cougmantx (May 25, 2016)




----------



## jchinojosa (May 7, 2018)

cougmantx said:


> View attachment 28959


nice set up man. Real clean! I bet those skull islands are fun


----------



## cougmantx (May 25, 2016)

I've had it almost two years and really enjoy it. Mostly fish Galveston and POC.


----------



## jchinojosa (May 7, 2018)

cougmantx said:


> I've had it almost two years and really enjoy it. Mostly fish Galveston and POC.


did you get the poling platform and sightfishing platform from skull island? I'm looking for a place to get those made for my skiff


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jchinojosa said:


> did you get the poling platform and sightfishing platform from skull island? I'm looking for a place to get those made for my skiff


Lots of local Texas fab shops cab build custom platforms for cheaper than having them shipped from out of state.


----------



## jchinojosa (May 7, 2018)

Do you know anybody in corpus area?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

T-tops and More in POC


----------

